# Albino cricket, what the heck?



## Breeum (Mar 26, 2012)

I was cleaning my theraphosa stirmi, Abigail's, tank and when i lifted up her hide i discovered a large albino cricket. I haven't feed her crickets in two weeks (last week was her semi-annual fuzzy) and i think a pure white cricket would have been fairly memorable. poor fella had been living with in the lions den for nearly a month, scared him pale as a ghost!

Why would a cricket turn pure white? and more importantly do i need to worry about my big beautiful baby becoming similarly afflicted?


----------



## annabelle (Mar 26, 2012)

maybe the cricket had just molted!


----------



## Thistles (Mar 26, 2012)

What annabelle said. Just like a freshly molted T has white fangs, crickets are pale immediately following a molt.


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 26, 2012)

Definitely a cricket molt  my girlfriend had the same exact reaction when the employee of the LPS was bagging up the large crix, they always look so elegant and mysterious


----------

